# Private road bid



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have never had to bid anything like this before, and dont really know where to start. I usually only do residential driveways but was asked if i was interested in this, being right down the street from my house i thought i would check it out. 

This is a newer development with 15 - $300,000 - $400,000 homes on one street. The street is Approximately 800-900 feet long two lanes wide, there is also a side walk to be done on each side of the road that is only 3ft wide. I have never salted anything before so i do not know how to bid for salting either. 

These homes all have three car garages and the drives are narrowed to two car wide drives at the road. Do people that do these types of roads give discounts on these drives or no?

This is for next season but i am just trying to get a price to see if i woudl be interested in it so maybe i can pick up a vbox for cheap before then. thanks all help is appreciated.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Discount for what? Bid each of the driveways driveways seperately, unless you get them all as a package deal with one price for all paid by one person. Trust me on that one - if you don't, you wind up getting the shaft. The other thing about a driveway shaped like a pear is that it's harder to plow than a rectangular one. Be sure to mark it well or you'll wind up tearing up the grass. 

I'm assuming by two lane, it's 24' wide. So, you're going to make at least three trips the length of the street. I'd probably figure 1/3 hour if it's an easy, straight push and stack at the end. That allows for some finish tidying up. Can't help much on sidewalks as I've never dealt with them. We don't have sidewalks around here.


On edit: I reread it and see you're looking for a price. Sorry, I never give a dollar recommendation as pricing is so regional. You'll have to figure your own hourly rate.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

don't forget if you plow it..you will get calls if you angel your plow and put snow in the drives ....so you will have to striate blade the last pass and clean up any snow that goes in a drive!!!!!!!!:realmad:


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

dbdrgr150;366856 said:


> I have never had to bid anything like this before, and dont really know where to start. I usually only do residential driveways but was asked if i was interested in this, being right down the street from my house i thought i would check it out.
> 
> This is a newer development with 15 - $300,000 - $400,000 homes on one street. The street is Approximately 800-900 feet long two lanes wide, there is also a side walk to be done on each side of the road that is only 3ft wide. I have never salted anything before so i do not know how to bid for salting either.
> 
> ...


Take a test run......Drive up and down the street as if you were plowing. I would double your test time as a buffer. Same with the side walks....Walk very slow if you use a 2 stage and a bit faster for a single stage....or what ever you will use on the walkway. Sand/salt verys greatly depending on the size of the unit, the gate setting, and travel speed, 1/4 to 1/2 yard or so.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

factors, factors.....what do they want??
1. Zero tollerance?? 
2. Trigger depth?
3. You use less salt if you scrape then salt, try and salt an inch of snow at 15 degrees to get it to melt.
4. I work for a municipality and we have computer salters, it's easy to control the rate, depending on temperature our average use is between 200-400 lbs per LANE mile.
5. Give a discount for drives if they ALL sign up. Drives that close=no travel time.
6. Do you salt for a dusting?
7. Do they want pre-treatment?
8. What type of plow do you have? Do you have a salter? Where would you get your salt for this account?? Bulk storage or lots and lots of bags?

It could be a real nice deal to work out. As always though if they don't want it plowed until two inches make sure all the people on the street know that. A letter introducing yourself, outlineing what you will be doing, and a number where they can leave a message for you. NO CELL NUMBERS.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks guys all the info has been very helpful.

I have a blizzard straight blade 800hd. I currently do not have a salter but that is part of the reason why i was trying to figure out how much this account would be worth because if it were worth enough i would purchase one over summer. 

Would i need a vbox or larger salter for this type of app. or could i get it done with a simple tailgate style. 

Thanks again.


----------



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

I do a private road about the same size, it has a cul de sac on the end though. I charge $55.00 per push and I do not salt or do sidewalks. It only takes me about 15 minuits if there is 2" - 3" snow. I also do two driveways on the road which I charge $15.00 each for. All together I spend about 25-30 minuits there.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Tailgate/hitch mounted salter would work, how many bags can you load before your arms fall off? 
Actually wouln't be that bad, if that is the only thing you had that required salt. 
The only other thing you could do for salt is contract someone you know to do it, not much left in your pocket afterwards, but cheaper than investing in equipment that is not on the cheap side.


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

Well thanks for all the help again.

How many bags would it take to do somthing like this? I wouldnt want to be out in the cold dumping salt bags all day. Thats why i was thinking maybe a vbox... but i have no idea how much salt it woudl take because i have never salted before.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

I live on a private road with about 8 others and our road is about the same length. The guy who plows ours gets $105 per visit plus 20 bucks for cinders-- no salt. He does a 1/2 a$$ job plowing and it takes him about 20 min on average. There are no sidewalks and he doesn't clean up any of the driveways he windrows shut. I'd do it myself but usually I'm out plowing all my own stuff making good money. It doesn't pay me to drive all the way home for 1 road in case everyone is wondering why. As far as a guess on salt for something this size I would say 8-10 80# bags would do the road and the cul-de-sac. Hope this helps Good luck with the bid.payup


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Salt App*

Depends how much snow/ice and temperature as far as salt rate. You should be able to salt that with about 6 bags (80lb) unless it's real cold or around an inch then maybe 8-10 bags. Do they want ice melt on the walkways? With a properly setup walk behind spreader (flaps/etc) you should be able to get by with 4 bags (50lb) per app. assuming 1/2" or less. 3' sidewalks suck though. Too narrow for a quad. Going to need a big ass 2 stage thrower. Single stages are fast, but get behind and deal with 6-8" and you'll be beating your head on the dashboard when you get back in the truck.


----------

